# Vintage Specialized Stumpjumper Restore Project



## guyincognito7 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm a new member here, but I've been here and there with a couple of mountain bikes in the past couple of years. Well, this past weekend I picked up a 1995 True Blue Specialized Stumpjumper for a great price.Frame is in pretty good shape, and I will be turning this into a nice and fun little project for myself. I figured some of you would enjoy updates as I plan on respraying the frame Signal Green (Porsche green) near the end of this week.I have a couple other plans in mind but my main goal as of now is to get this thing resprayed and then back into riding condition. Feel free to comment on whatever, and let me know what you guys think.








When I picked it up







The planned respray color (the color of the porsche in the back, that bike is only there for comparison from google images.)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the blue.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

colker1 said:


> I like the blue.


Seconded.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

And a third.... motion passes. 

guyincognito7 - Just one piece of advice from someone who has gotten bit badly by the Vintage MTB bug..... painting bikes tends to get expensive and often you might be better served by putting that paint fund cash either into the build or into the next project that will inevitably come your way much to the annoyance of your significant other....


----------



## guyincognito7 (Jul 21, 2015)

colker1 said:


> I like the blue.





MendonCycleSmith said:


> Seconded.





datmony said:


> And a third.... motion passes.
> 
> guyincognito7 - Just one piece of advice from someone who has gotten bit badly by the Vintage MTB bug..... painting bikes tends to get expensive and often you might be better served by putting that paint fund cash either into the build or into the next project that will inevitably come your way much to the annoyance of your significant other....


Indeed datmony...Hoping this is a one time ordeal haha, but nevertheless, i think you guys will end up liking it after all after the respray and after I slap on a fresh pair of Specialized decals i found on ebay for $7


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

guyincognito7 said:


> Indeed datmony...Hoping this is a one time ordeal haha, but nevertheless, i think you guys will end up liking it after all after the respray and after I slap on a fresh pair of Specialized decals i found on ebay for $7


The blue is perfect. Fix the fork and do the best you can with the rest. Then ride like a scald monkey and tell us how awesome it is.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I have 2 schools of thought on this. One, is that it's your bike so do what you want.

The second, is that it's only original once and if the paint is in good order, then I wouldn't bother repainting it (other than maybe touching up any scuffs or chips that are open to bare metal).

I've repainted bikes where the paint was not original and was pretty munted to begin with. I have one bike where the paint isn't flash, but I've done a touch up job and the results were good.

Primarily, it's your bike. Also, it's not a bike that was welded by a supermodel and painted by a Nobel prize winner, if it was I'd probably crack a massive fit about a respray. If you want to do, go for it, but it's not what I'd do even if the decals cost $8. 

Grumps


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

guyincognito7 said:


> nevertheless, i think you guys will end up liking it after all after the respray


I'm just guessing here, but I was simply being polite. I'm thinking others were too.

Grumpy has a good take on it, because yes, it is yours after all, but me personally?

That green is hideous in IMO, and would be an affront to that otherwise awesome, not beat down paint job, Stumpy.

There, cat's outta the bag, I feel better.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm in the don't paint it crowd. Blue Specialized have a special place in my heart. I owned two (a hard rock and then a rock hopper) when I was a teen.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Go ahead and paint it. It's what I did with my first vintage. Keep in mind you probably aren't increasing the value of the bike or the desirability. I powder coated two frames different colors than the original. Got it out of my system.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I say paint it, there's tons of them in blue. Very few in that green.


----------



## guyincognito7 (Jul 21, 2015)

Update: Bike was in the process of being powder coated earlier today, may get it back tomorrow. Just got new WTB All Terrain tires, new cables, new seat, new pedals, and received new decals. Will post pictures later. Thanks for everyones feedback, supportive or not








Anyways, here is a better picture of the signal green, i think it gives the color more justice.

PS: Anyone have any specific recommendations on a new fork? Will a disc fork fit? On a budget so preferably on the cheaper side...


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Forks for that bike are few and far between. You'll likely need to find a used fork with 50 to 80mm travel. A new 100mm fork will screw up the geometry. Ebay might be your best bet, but make sure it's rebuilt or still has a rebuild kit available for it.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

guyincognito7 said:


> PS: Anyone have any specific recommendations on a new fork? Will a disc fork fit? On a budget so preferably on the cheaper side...


Sounds like it might be too late but what you really should do is find a rigid fork, and have it powdercoated to match the frame. Something in the 410 - 415mm axle-to-crown length would probably work as a good substitution.

Otherwise, if that fork still works, just use it and don't waste your time looking for disc compatibility. Those Mag forks were pretty good for their day, and are still pretty serviceable. Anything else you can find in the correct length and correct steerer size is likely to be inferior.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

iamkeith said:


> Something in the 410 - 415mm axle-to-crown length would probably work as a good substitution.


I take that back. Maybe 400-405mm...


----------



## guyincognito7 (Jul 21, 2015)

Some new pictures. Expecting to pick the frame up tomorrow, then the re-build begins. Should i go with black or silver decal set on the signal green frame?


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Black!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Silver!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

No, black on the drive side, silver on the other.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Actually, silver on the drive side, black on the other.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

imo ,just like the car in the picture, everything exept the frame (and a rigid fork..) should be black including the decals..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Make it 3dv purple.... and gold.It will make people cry...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Make it 3dv purple.... and gold.It will make people cry...


You must spread some reputation around....

I already have a box of tissues at the ready for the reveal!


----------



## guyincognito7 (Jul 21, 2015)

Pictures of repsprayed frame up later this afternoon...(game face)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a terrible shade of green. Looks like mucous. Was it really a stock Porsche color? I like the alternating decal idea. Maybe you can use both sets though by putting it side by side on each side or the downtube and toptube. That will make it look like a racecar or something. 

Maybe get a 120mm fork for it and bounce it around on the trails. Sounds fun!


----------



## guyincognito7 (Jul 21, 2015)

:ihih:








just a tease, will start working on rebuild tonight. Planning on respraying wheels matte black as well


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

You are gonna paint the rims on a rim brake frame.... good idea.


----------



## guyincognito7 (Jul 21, 2015)

colker1 said:


> You are gonna paint the rims on a rim brake frame.... good idea.


Yeah I know just thought about it. Could use painters take but that'd look silly. Anyways thanks for your sarcasm


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

guyincognito7 said:


> just a tease, will start working on rebuild tonight. Planning on respraying wheels matte black as well


That's unfair! We want to see more of that garden!

...

Okay, enough of that. Looks like a nice job on the refinish. And I'm serious about the decals, I don't know what would look better. Black would look good, of course, but the silver would be classy.

If you're going with black rims, then a pile of black parts with some polished bits here and there would look good.

Oooh, I got it, put the black decals on, then the silver on top of them just off centre so it looks like the silver lettering has a black shadow!

Hey, I'm a thinker. 

Grumps


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think the new paint looks nice dude. Interested in seeing the full build.


----------



## svender (Jul 30, 2015)

If it gets stolen (I hope not!) will be easy to spot!


----------



## guyincognito7 (Jul 21, 2015)

It's been a while. Been out of town and have been busy. Here's a shot after I installed the new decals and decided to go with black on the right side for now. I still have a couple things to fix and clean up. In the future, I will eventually have to get a new headset as well as front crank, but for now it's just fine and rides great. When i have more time, a proper set of photos will be uploaded. In the meantime, let me know what you guys think. Take care.


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks good! I like that green, looked brighter in the earlier pic but thankfully it looks more subdued now


----------



## guyincognito7 (Jul 21, 2015)

nimesq said:


> Looks good! I like that green, looked brighter in the earlier pic but thankfully it looks more subdued now


Thanks a lot, yeah signal green is unique because of how versatile it looks in different lighting.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I think I'd have put the larger decal on the downtube and the smaller one on the top tube.

But I'm a traditionalist.

And I don't like the saddle.

But it's your bike and all that moaning aside, I think it looks great.

Overall, well done on the freshen up!

Grumps


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks nice!


----------



## benslingsby_ (Nov 2, 2020)

guyincognito7 said:


> It's been a while. Been out of town and have been busy. Here's a shot after I installed the new decals and decided to go with black on the right side for now. I still have a couple things to fix and clean up. In the future, I will eventually have to get a new headset as well as front crank, but for now it's just fine and rides great. When i have more time, a proper set of photos will be uploaded. In the meantime, let me know what you guys think. Take care.


Hi mate,
I've just bought a stumpjumper and the frame looks a bit battered so I was thinking of doing a respray and replacing the decals just like you have. Could you tell me how you resprayed (e.g. prep you did to the bike and what paint you used, that sort of thing) as it looks like you've done a brilliant job. Love the colour by the way.
Ben


----------

